# A problem occurs when trying to transfer a file during the Sims 2 installation



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi,

When I try to install the Sims 2 once it reaches 59%, an error message pops up saying, "A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSDATA\Res\Sims3D\Sims12.package' from the media." I don't know what to do because the only options I get are, "Retry" and "Cancel". The strange thing is, I explored into the disk and I found the file in Disk 3 in a .zip file. What is happening? Thank you in advance to anybody who can help me.



System Specs:
Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional
2.0 GHz Intel Pentium III (2 cpu)
1024 MB RAM
nVidia Quadro (a.k.a ELSA Gloria II) with 64 MB video memory with latest drivers
Latest version of DirectX


----------



## sandrad (May 15, 2006)

Hi

Just read your problem. did you find a solution as I am having the same problem

Regards



djhc0191 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I try to install the Sims 2 once it reaches 59%, an error message pops up saying, "A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSDATA\Res\Sims3D\Sims12.package' from the media." I don't know what to do because the only options I get are, "Retry" and "Cancel". The strange thing is, I explored into the disk and I found the file in Disk 3 in a .zip file. What is happening? Thank you in advance to anybody who can help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Look at this post and see if it helps -

http://forums.techguy.org/2208139-post110.html


----------

